# Too many paint types



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

So I am getting close to finishing my bookshelves & the wife wants them painted. I have sprayed latex but was looking for something more durable. I have been reading up on waterborne enamel when I came across catalyzed lacquer then found conversion varnish. I am looking for one that will be durable yet kinda foolproof in painting. I have an hvlp gun that I will be using. Thanks in advance


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Use a sanding sealer so any water based paint will not raise the grain, the latex and several coats of General Semi-gloss or Gloss polyurethane. I used a very cheap HP sprayer last time and it turned out beautiful. I have also used the General product with a foam brush with the same result.

Good luck - Baker


----------



## papercut (May 13, 2009)

I think you are over thinking things. I believe you are looking at automotive paint. Sherwin Williams should have anything you need. Or if it is wood, go with a polyurethane.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the help. Going with General Finishes milk paint use their poly acrylic as a top coat. Wife like their lamp black color.


----------

